# Stihl 038 chainsaw, very hard to turn over



## Joker9 (Mar 17, 2022)

Inherited this saw as it very stiff in pulling the cord with the sparkplug in. With is out it turns ok. I have to think the bottom end is the problem? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 17, 2022)

@woodtickgreg

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 18, 2022)

Bottom end is easy to check, just see if there is any play up and down in the flywheel. Also check to see there is gap in the ignition coil to flywheel. Approximately the thickness of a business card.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 18, 2022)

If flywheel end looks and feels good, scope the plug hole and inspect the cylinder walls and piston head. Wonder if a ring failed, they ran straight gas or is gummed up from lack of use?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 18, 2022)

You can tell just about everything about a 2 cycle engine by pulling the muffler and looking in the exhaust port. It will show any piston scoring or blow by or carbon deposits.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 18, 2022)

Joker9 said:


> Inherited this saw as it very stiff in pulling the cord with the sparkplug in. With is out it turns ok. I have to think the bottom end is the problem? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> Thank you


What age? Some of the older ones I have had hold of were quite a bit harder to pull than the saws made today. Quite a few of the larger ones have compression release buttons to deal with this very problem.
If you have another 038 about the same age that works, friend or family, try pulling that one to compare the feel. 
Removing the plug releases all compression. Have you run a compression measurement to find out if it is in range? If compression is too high, it could also be an exhaust valve not opening properly or an exhaust port blocked up a bit. The blowby and scoring and ring failure should have allowed the compression to let off too fast not build up. 
This commentary provided by a nonprofessional and should be rated by cost. It is worth everything you paid me for it....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Joker9 (Mar 18, 2022)

I did remove the muffler and see the piston looks good. The piston top is carboned up but not bad. Cant tell the age but gusess 20 years old?
Have not run compression test. Have inverted the saw and moved the piston to TDC thinking any fluid at the bottom may release, but nothing.
Saw does not have pressure release valve. Flywheel looks ok, gap in coil is good
Is this time to say goodbye?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 18, 2022)

Even if the piston is burned out and locked up, it can be rebuilt.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 18, 2022)

Joker9 said:


> Is this time to say goodbye?


I wouldn't think so. Can you pull it over with the plug in it? It may just be good compression.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joker9 (Mar 18, 2022)

the compression with plug in is very hard to turn over


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 18, 2022)

Joker9 said:


> the compression with plug in is very hard to turn over


Around here, Stihl dealers inspect the saw and give an estimate for repair for free. Check with your local dealers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 18, 2022)

I had good luck a few years back with Bailey’s Forestry for repair of my Stihl 034 Chainsaw. Another option for you if there is one nearby. With the cost of Stihl products, I certainly would not pitch this chainsaw! Chuck


----------



## Joker9 (Mar 19, 2022)

Thank you all for your advice. I will be taking it in for an estimate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Mar 19, 2022)

Any idea as to the history of it's use? What 2 cycle oil was used, & more importantly, the mix ratio? What you're describing sounds like heavy carbon deposits on the rings/cylinder wall and in the cylinder ports. Too many people out there "think" more 2 cycle oil is just more protection or just eye the mix ratio and it produces a lot of carbon. The top of the piston may not show the true level of build up.
Add in several years of lack of use and cheap 2 cycle oil turning to gum and maybe all you need is to wash it out with the proper solvent.
Remove the muffler, raise the piston to where you can see the rings and dribble in just enough of a mixture of 50/50 acetone & transmission fluid. Let it sit, then with the plug out gently work the piston up and down. Evaluate from there.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## Joker9 (Mar 20, 2022)

Thank you , will try as last attempt


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 21, 2022)

A friend gave me an 038 having the same problem. Please post back here if you find a solution that helps. This saw really needs a decompression valve.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 21, 2022)

It could be just a tight motor with good high compression. That is a pretty good size saw.


----------



## Joker9 (Apr 25, 2022)

Follow up. I got the saw back from local dealer and the compression was found to be very good, The gas line and the air filter were replaced. All is well. 
PS
Dealer did noy have new saws available, on back order. Friend of mine works for Echo, and he says cant keep them on the shelf.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## djg (Apr 25, 2022)

So did they get it running with just a new gas line/air filter?I have a 038 and it's my primary saw. Love it.


----------



## Joker9 (Apr 25, 2022)

Yes. saw is over 20 yes. compression surprised me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 25, 2022)

Sounds like it may have several years left in it.


----------



## Joker9 (Apr 25, 2022)

I'm impressed


----------



## djg (Apr 25, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Sounds like it may have several years left in it.


Mine has been running since the 80s. I was hoping you wouldn't have been able to get it running on you're own and I would have been able to pick it up cheap  .


----------



## Joker9 (Apr 25, 2022)

I would have offender parts if it did not work out. But as I said, new ones are selling so hot hold on to what u got

Reactions: Like 1


----------

